# White bumps all over my cigar?



## SmokinAllDay (May 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just joined the boards and already got a problem! Well, I just made a few purchases off of CBid, and so far, I haven't had the best of luck.

Last week, I found a beetle hole in a cigar I won, and I just won a 5-pack of Padron Executive Maduros and one of them looked very different from the rest to say the least! It is completely covered with white bumps. Here is some pictures of it with a normal one from the 5-pack for comparison.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what this could be? I am just so nervous since I found the beetle hole so I just want to make sure It is all good before I introduce it to my Humi! Thanks so much for any help!!!
























Thanks again for any help!!!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The first pic is a water spot, nothing major just where a drop of water stained the wrapper. 

The second is just a toothy wrapper, and looks ok.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah brother that's not a beetle hole. The toothy wrapper should still taste great just feels weird on the lips. Usually you'll see these not in the first run but seconds (depending on the brand).


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Not a beetle hole. I had the same question about the spots a while back. The white bumps are mineral deposits in the leaves, some of which come from the fertilizer used. There is nothing wrong with it at all and it is quite common; In fact I tend to love cigars that have these spots. I'd pick the cigar on the left every time. 

The white spots will turn white when burned.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

Patrick B said:


> Not a beetle hole. I had the same question about the spots a while back. The white bumps are mineral deposits in the leaves, some of which come from the fertilizer used. There is nothing wrong with it at all and it is quite common; In fact I tend to love cigars that have these spots. I'd pick the cigar on the left every time.
> 
> The white spots will turn white when burned.


I've always wondered about this. Thanks for the info! Learn something new every day :first:


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry, meant to say the spots will turn whitER when burned, and look really cool on the ash...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is a link to a thread for further edification, including photos. Please to enjoy 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/39197-cigar-wrapper-grain.html


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Always learning, thanks for the link.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Patrick B said:


> Not a beetle hole. I had the same question about the spots a while back. The white bumps are mineral deposits in the leaves, some of which come from the fertilizer used. There is nothing wrong with it at all and it is quite common; In fact I tend to love cigars that have these spots. I'd pick the cigar on the left every time.
> 
> The white spots will turn white when burned.


Patrick is 100% right! And they do look pretty cool on the ash. Don't worry you will love that cigar.

It is not tooth, toothy is when the leaf has very fine small hairs on it, it is hard to see and mostly is found on Camaroon wrappers.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

tzaddi said:


> Here is a link to a thread for further edification, including photos. Please to enjoy
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/39197-cigar-wrapper-grain.html


Old but Golden link! Nice. Good to learn!

***

Although I haven't done it myself, many smokers take their cigars and freeze them, in the freezer for 3 days. This process does not harm the sticks whatsoever and has the by product of killing any potential beetles and their eggs and larvae.

If you want to learn more, go to this linKy
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/250238-my-haul-today-2.html


----------



## Toulouse (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Chris!
You came to the right place - the guys on here always seem to come up with the answers.

The first time you encounter something like this it can be kind of frightening. I'll never forget the first time a box of my long-term storage cigars bloomed. I freaked - was sure it was mold and came very close to throwing them away....glad I asked around first ... the plume on those gars turned out to be a good thing and they were some of the best smokes I've ever had.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ahh, very interesting. Always learning. Thanks for the clarifications.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Good stuff on this thread, thanks.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Here is a link to a thread for further edification, including photos. Please to enjoy
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/39197-cigar-wrapper-grain.html


 Boy, just when I think Im a fairly experienced cigar smoker, something like this comes along and reminds me Im an eternal newbie. I've never seen this before, but now I'll know what I'm looking at if/when I do. Thanks for the education!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

not a beetle hole...i tihnk the bumps could be from a high amount of magneisum in the soil


----------

